# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Cost comparison for a 6x6m garage?

## barney118

Has anyone got an idea the cost difference for a C/bond 6x6m garage vs a built one out of studs/timber and timber trusses? Using cheap material for walls, fibro/blueboard vs bricks or even colorbond walls.

----------


## barney118

If it costs $5,500 for a C/bond one with 2.7m high walls, how far would your $ get with an alternative? Given I would sacrifice height down to a 2.4m ceiling height

----------


## barney118

on a quick calc, if i built stud walls 2.4 high  A wall would consist of 48L/m of 90x45 T2 pine say $150 per wall x 3 = $450, I'd say roof trusses $1500-$2000, $600 for roofing,$150 for battens I am looking at $3,350 and need to get a roller door and clad the walls and some speed brace etc. Does this seem right? What would it cost to brick the walls 3 sides? Its not that it might be cheaper but in the end it could be a better result for not much more.

----------


## r3nov8or

As you've implied it really is about the look/result you want in the end, and if you want more than 'all steel', maybe something to marry in to be a part of your house or other outbuildings, or merely something that _seems_ more substantial, then the extra cost will be forgotten shortly afterwards, when you are happy with the result.

----------


## barney118

As all renos go, things change along the way, more than likely and cost more, the attractiveness for me is I can design it myself no cost, build as I go , as funds become available. but its all about getting it right to start with, I like to work backwards if you know what I mean so I can make the right call on the foundations. So far with the calcs I have supplied the money difference is the amount left for the walls, so if it costs a bit more then in the end I have a better result. I am starting to warm to this idea, of course I need to notify council what my intentions are so I can have it approved.

----------


## autogenous

Put into the analysis what will look better and last longer. 
People head down the cheapest path only to realise the project has added little to the value of the house or worse, devalue the property. 
If your going to spend money don't you want it to represent value return on your investment? 
How long will it last?   
Whats the prospective maintenance to keep the new construction?  
That really tacky room add on is not considered a bedroom to some buyers etc.

----------


## barney118

Just a bit more clarification, I have dual access to my property at the rear and looking at a stand alone double garage, I have been designing today and gee you get carried away!. I am thinking along the path of a "6x6m house" that is a garage from a design point, 450 studs, 2400 height, trusses with a roller door at the front. Just reading Alan stains on single leaf brick walls, maybe i dont need stud walls, 230 engaged build brick wall with a timber "lintel" on top and put the trusses on the lintel. 
Unfortuantely Alan doesnt design a garage as such but a house in the HBM.
He states that in N1 wind you need 350 piers for walls above 1800mm but also says "D" thickness is 0.06 x wall height = 142mm + 115 brick = 277mm overall.
I have an existing carport brickwall with 230mm engaged piers with 1400-1600mm spacing, 2400mm high, and my house sits on the same with spacing of 900mm between.
If I want to build garage walls to 2700mm high and put a timber lintel ontop of the engaged piers what would the dimensions be for the engaged piers and size of timber I can use?

----------


## R3N0-S

Hi mate I would build the shed like how you have read it in Alan Stains book 3 walls and a roller door and have the trusses sitting on top of the brick work like most garages as you do need to count the cost with timber frames and all that to go with it  
It also depend what you want to use the Garage for 
I built my shed and got carried away as I insulated all the wall rendered external cladding and also plaster ceilings and walls 
so Just make sure you stick to plans while building or you can get carried away with all the changes which cost more the what you want to pay

----------


## barney118

I just got back the quote to build a 6 x6m garage with a 1.5 m awning and trusses including accessories, which included 2 x 290 LVLs for the front awning for $4k, If I can take out the wall frames or make them myself they came to $1.2k (I estimate $600 to make myself). 
Now I need to confirm the footing sizes to carry brickwork, I am thinking to be safe 500 deep trench 350mm wide, class M site. Here are the plans I have made, they are not entirely complete as I needed the truss place to design the overhang section and front of the awning.

----------

